
Entrepreneurs: Know When Its Time To Give Up - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/06/18/entrepreneurs-know-when-its-time-to-give-up/
======
ivan
Ooops, I give it up several times a day :)

